# The boys together in a 10 gallon tank with diy dividers



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I decided to make some diy dividers and it was fun doing it  And I'm really proud of the out come that I got and the look that it made.

At the moment I have fake plants, but I'm looking to put a few real ones in near the future. Preferably when I get some plants that I can frag and have them reproduce and sprout roots. Any hows here is the pictures


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

And smoke can see Prince William every now and then and will flare up at him but he ignores him lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

be careful with that setup (couldnt see the dividers well), some dividers really limit water flow for filtration.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the boys that was in a seperate one gallon tank he died. When i picked him up out of the tank to flush him my fingers had black juice on them from touching him. Idk if it was from what he died of or what but it was freaky.


----------

